# Favorite classical music podcasts



## BrahmsWasAGreatMelodist (Jan 13, 2019)

It seems like a lot of people here enjoy podcasts. I'm looking for recommendations for podcasts about classical music, particularly with a focus toward Early Music (pre-Baroque) and/or Contemporary Music (post-1950). I'd prefer something a little more on the in-depth and technical, but I don't mind suggestions intended for general audiences. I like theory and history, and (provocative & speculative) interdisciplinary exploration between music and history, politics, philosophy, religion, other forms of art & entertainment, etc. One topic I'm particularly interested in is the emergence and dissipation of tonality. What do you guys recommend?


----------



## Bwv 1080 (Dec 31, 2018)

Learn Partimento Podcast (formerly The Nikil Hogan Show)

https://learnpartimentopodcast.libsyn.com/


----------



## new but obsessed (Dec 19, 2021)

If you have a specific person or topic in mind, I've found luck searching through the Apple Podcast library. One of my favorite general interest/history shows is BBC Radio's IN OUR TIME. They cover all sorts of topics including music and musicians, art in general. I was recently looking for more info on Hildegard von Bingen, and one of their old episodes popped up and it was a good listen. (Of course with Hildegard, there was much else to talk about beyond her music and it was rather light on her music).

Otherwise, I, too, would love to see what podcasts are out there!


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Andrew Ford talks about all types of music, including classical, on _The Music Show_:

https://www.abc.net.au/radionational/programs/musicshow/

A recent one featured Rita Moreno (of West Side Story) and had interviews with experts on Frederic Rzewski, Louis Andriessen, and Mikis Theodorakis (all died in 2021).

https://www.abc.net.au/radionationa...oreno-rzewski-andriessen-theodorakis/13681558

His books on music are well worth reading too, focus areas include 20th century music, film music and developments in contemporary music of all kinds.


----------

